# anything look familiar?



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

this is what the web was made for...


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Where do people get the time?


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

You have to do it anyway. Might as well take a pic!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

A curious omission is the men's room at the Mother Church of the Christian Scientists in Boston. Now, that is classy.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

That crap really pisses me off!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

How I wish I had that kind of time on my hands!!!!


----------

